# Need a motherboard for my ancient AMD Phenom II 550 CPU



## papul1993 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi, I had a Biostar TA785G3 motherboard and it died today. What are the compatible motherboards for my CPU present in market today? I will be buying online. This computer is used by my dad for basic stuff and since everything works, I'd rather not replace the whole system.

Will AM3+ socket motherboards that have "supports Phenom II" written in their description work?

Thanks


----------



## singh_dd93 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes Every AM3+ Motherboard supports Phenom II


----------



## papul1993 (Jan 4, 2015)

singh_dd93 said:


> Yes Every AM3+ Motherboard supports Phenom II



Ok. Can you please recommend a good motherboard?


----------



## singh_dd93 (Jan 5, 2015)

Buy any 760G Chipset MB. Those are cheapest ones with onboard GPU. If you have a GPU the get 970 chipset.


----------

